# Santa boys



## Chico (Dec 24, 2008)

P.J. and Mac wish you a Merry Christmas! Please click on the link below. Heads up there are 16 pictures and you don't want to miss the last three.

http://mysite.verizon.net/stumpyacres/santadonks/

chico


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 24, 2008)

I was just thinking they were being awfully good boys about those hats, and then I got to the last three pictures! So funny! I don't remember which is who, but your spotty doesn't look too happy about having his hat stolen!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Dec 24, 2008)

That's darling! Your donks are so sweet! MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Emily's mom (Dec 24, 2008)

My computer has been down and finally got it fixed, I was really worried that I missed some Christmas pictures!

What great pictures!! I chased my "kids" around the pasture but they were afraid of the color red, so no santa hat






I really enjoy everyones pictures...with well behaved donkeys


----------



## Sixstardanes (Dec 24, 2008)

Cute!

We especially do like the last 3.


----------



## Chico (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks, we do love our boys. The little spotty is P.J. and brown boy is Mac. P.J. loved his hat. Mac had to check it all out for a bit before he wore his. I did have the hats visit with carrots for a few days to introduce them. Maybe worth a try for fearful donks next year. They are very good boys. P.J. is not fearful of anything, he is curious to trouble. Merry Christmas!!!

Chico

I'm positive some of you recall our tough year and can see how happy all is now. My Santa gift for sure.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Dec 25, 2008)

They are precious



Yes, the last three were definitely worth the wait



So cute! And what a blessing that they BOTH appear to be happy and healthy. What a great Christmas gift!


----------



## fancyappy (Jan 3, 2009)

wonderful!

The last 2 are so cute and so typical donkeee. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 3, 2009)

heehaw--I mean HA HA!

Those ears come in handy for holding a hat in place. What photogenic boys! You didn't show what happened to the hat AFTER is was removed...


----------



## Chico (Jan 3, 2009)

Mac took P.J.'s hat may times.



Each time Mac would run like crazy with P.J. in hot pursuit. My husband and I would laugh like crazy and run after the boys trying to resuce the hat for more Santa pictures.



P.J. loved his hat and kinda strutted about with it on. Mac just wanted to steal P.J.'s and play chase.



Hope all had a nice Christmas!

chico


----------

